# The New Guy



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

hello folks, i just wanted to introduce myself and say hi. HI. im from pittsburgh but do alot of fishing in ohio. most of my tournies this year are in ohio.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome!

By the way, Ohio Game Fishing really is Steeler's Country!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Rooster, so what if im a Bengals fan? lol


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What, is that some type of trick question?

There are NO Bengals fans outside of Ohio (there were only a few here in Cincinnati just a few years ago).


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

lol....i am a fan of the game of football and players mostly. i dont know if i should say this here, but i despise the steelers. lol. i cannot take all the talk around town here. i need to move!

hope i dont get booted from the board for saying that lol.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey.....Do I recognize this name from Bass Boat Central?  Awesome! You found Ohio Game Fishing! Welcome aboard...You will love it here! 
Marcia (Reel Lady)


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes Marcia, you do. I just learned about you today actually in the women anglers thread. congrats on the Gamma sponsorship! thanks, Mike


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Another one crosses over....Isn't that the best thing ever?  
Thanks FutureClassicChamp....who knows, perhaps our paths will cross out on the Pro trail?


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Welcome to the boards Mike. Quite a few of the members here fish in PA. If you fish in Ohio you will find quite a few new fishing friends and great fishing reports and pictures.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the site FutureClassicChamp! I've been over there on the BassBoatCentral board for about 6 years or so,way before they restructured the forums. It's a great site but this is DEFINATELY a great site for the Ohioians! Welcome.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks folks. this looks like a great site. i look forward to posting with you all.


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome to the board! This is an OHIO forum and therefore, technically, Bengals country! Don't get discouraged. I/we won't hold anything against Steelers fans, I have a friend who loves them, too, and he's OK. Since the Bengals have not been very competitive in the last 15 years (an entire generation), they have been deserted/abandoned by many for a more winning team, such as Pittsburg. The Reds have their problems too, but I'll love them anyway, win or lose. They have had their eras of domination and eras of struggles, like now. They will have another good era, eventually. So will the Bengals. I'm from the Cincinnati area (Fairfield/Middletown). I like the Bearcats, Bengals, and the Reds. Things will change, that's for sure, eventually... Right now, though, Pittsburg is the team to beat and will probably win next weekend. It sure made for some good games this year, didn't it? Makes it fun to watch!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome Future.... What Tournaments will you be fishing in Ohio this year or trail? Football???? Wow, I can name more Rivers and lakes than Browns, Steelers, or Bengals players.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks MAK. Ill be fishing Buckeye BFL and Ohio Valley Bass Weekend series. we'll be on alum creek, grand lake, the ohio river (couple different locations), and sandusky a few times.


----------

